# Lattice Cutting board Help



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

*Lattice Cutting board Help*

*Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old

Here is a link to the final projects-

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2542
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2559

http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/9436-438x.jpg?1233630507

After several e-mails requesting the plans for the Dan Walters cutting board I copied I decided to put some information together to get people started.

The first thing to decide is what size of board you want as this will dictate the stock you need. Or the stock you have will dictate what size cutting board you can make.

Stock selection: you need to have a good contrast between the different woods used. The wood selected should also be hard woods, but not necessarily too hard. OAK, ASH and BEECH are very hard and durable, but Cherry, Mahogany and Alder are hard wood s, they are not so durable.
When the stock is selected for use, the first thing to do is prepare a plan so you know what size to cut/prepare everything!



You can get a better picture from here ( http://www.poydatjatuolit.fi/Boards/Ken%20Walters%20-%20Latice%20-1.jpg)

The plan above it what I used for the layout of the larger of the two boards I made.

Before we start cutting wood, the saw blade must be exactly 90° to the bed of the table saw. The mitre gauge must be exactly 90° to the saw blade, even a 0.1° error will show up in the final product.



Here you can see the prepared stock, with the walnut glued to the Ash. The stock is thicknessed on the planer at the same time, with the same settings. The stock is then ripped on the table saw again using the same settings - we have to be micrometer perfect.



Now we can start to cross cut. Ensure that the length of the crosscut is exactly the same as the width of the stock.

Cut enough square parts as per your plan, in my case 8 Ash & Walnut and 24 Bird Cherry



Next set up the length of the long pieces 15 in total. You need to be accurate here, just setting 4 ½" is not enough. Take the long piece against 3 of the blocks you have cut and check that they are perfectly flush.



So before we continue we have to clean up the blocks. Small whispers of fibre as shown below will play havoc with your assembly. I used 180 grain sand paper for this, be careful not to round the corners.

*BEFORE*

*AFTER* Really clean edges



The blocks are assembled and to check for the fit before applying the glue.

I stopped taking photographs at this point. The glue a used on the first board was polyurethane and the second a D3 waterproof PVA. The open time of the polyurethane is better for this assembly.
Apply glue to the mating surfaces and clamp. I laid the whole piece out on a sheet of plastic (to stop the glue sticking to my workbench) and clamped in the vertical and horizontal axis.
If everything is cut exactly correctly, then the blocks should not lift under pressure, if they do - using a block of wood and a mallet tap the back down to be flush with the adjacent blocks.
You could add a lot and I mean a lot of weight on top of the blocks to keep them in place (about 50lb/25kg per block)
Leave it to dry, overnight is always good, then you can remove the clamps and start the clean up.
I used my belt sander with 60 grit to start, then 80 and finally 120, grain, then went onto my random orbit sander and started with 120, then 180, and finally 240. Then onto my small oscillating finishing sander with 240 and 320 grit - do this on both sides.
WARNING - If you use the belt sander the wood will get quite hot, if you have used PVA glue, this may reactivate the glue softening it, this can cause the stresses in the wood to bow, buckle you flat finish, if this does happen just place a clamping caule over the high spot whilst the wood is still hot, correct the error and wait for the for the board to cool down, it will flatten out again (PVA glue can be reactivated with heat many days after it cures).
So both sides of the board are now flat and parallel! Now start the finishing in accordance with the instructions on the packet/Tin. Take your time and you will end up with a work of art, that is too good cut fillet steak on.

I hoped this helped those of you who just needed a little guidance.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Oh what a great tutorial, Tony! When I saw the topic, I just had to read it wondering just what the heck could Tony be asking help for on cutting boards? Then I read it saw you were helping us! I'm very grateful for this post. Excellent information!


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony -

Thanks for the excellent tutorial! The detail of your instructions and photos is impressive. I think we will be seeing some more impressive cutting boards in the future!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony, you just made me want to build some of these. 
Great detail in the "tut" where is counts.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Great work Tony. Now we understand the mystery of your cutting boards! Well Done. It is amazing how much work is involved with these, but when you see the end results it was worth it.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


*Bill,* I guess it is about 4 to 5 hours work in total, spread over 2 days. But as you said the results justify the work.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. I was about ready to tackle figuring out how to do one of these. Thanks for the time saver.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


how wonderful!!
Thank you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## nealjr (Sep 11, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


I agree with everyone else Great Tutorial. I have some Walnut and Wild Cherry and was looking for an interesting way of using it to make a cutting board. Thanks for the Ideas.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for the tutorial.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


nice work Tony !! looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks for showing us this Tony!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Hey TONY

I added a link to my cutting boards.

Maybe it will help folks make a few and we will see their examples posted here soon

Regards

DAN


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for the easy to follow instructions. We'll see if I can follow them. Great seeing all the good stuff here, Thanks to you as well Dan for leading the way!


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but it is a good one, thanks for the details, I will try to follow them


----------



## konaman (Jun 16, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great write up. This will give me the encouragement to try this out soon.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


cool blog


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony thanks for the info. Been wanting to make one of these for awhile.


----------



## exodus (Feb 14, 2009)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony, how did you glue it all together, all at once or in stages?


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Gosh that is a question!!!! This was nearly 3 years ago and I have not made one since - Re-reading my original post I am pretty sure that I glued all the blocks in place at one time.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Great work Tony. Excellent tutorial

Martyn


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony, thanks for the great walkthrough.

Just wondering how thick you usually make the boards. Judging from the block picture, it appears the thickness is over 1 inch. Do you start with 6/4 material?

Thanks


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


It depends on whatever stock I have to hand. I have made these as thin as 1/4" up to 1 1/2" thick - there is no rule


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


I was just about ready to ask on my present posting how to do this but decided to google it and up popped this LJ blog. Thank you so much.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Tony , even the post is indeed old, it is timeless.

Great tutorial.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


*Thanks for this post Tony!*

I'm glad you entered this, because I sorrily missed it somehow the first time.

This is a very clear pictorial of how to make this kind of board.

It may give me some incentive to make one.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Great info. Thx for the post.


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

tree surgeons wiltshire


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 8, 2015)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Is there any chance that you still have the photos to repost? Looks like a great tutorial, but the pictures would help clarify a few things.

Arrived here from Tony's link. His boards in the weave look great!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


I will search my archives to see if I still have them.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


The photographs have miraculously re-appeared


----------



## Jag11152 (Sep 29, 2017)

Tikka said:


> *Lattice Cutting board Help*
> 
> *Update*: 7 september 2010. As I do not have a lot of spare time for woodworking at the moment, I am submitting this blog for the contest, I hope you guys don't mind that it is a little old
> 
> ...


Love this board, used it and modified it to make a carry tray for camping…


----------

